# plowing with a 2013 dodge ram 1500 info needed



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

Has anyone out there have a plow on their 2013 dodge ram 1500 Big Horn?

Someone posted this
**
The 1/2 tons with Auto mode have the Borg Warner 44-44 transfer case which is engaged by clutch packs. There are some threads out there with hundreds of pages worth to read through on how this operates. Basically in Auto mode the truck is 2WD until a slippage is detected as said above. Once the slippage has been corrected, back to 2WD you go.

Be advised, 4WD "Lock" mode does not actually keep you in 4WD. Again, the truck will only engage 4WD when it detects loss of traction. There is a mix of reports out there saying the truck will disengage 4WD until you come to a complete stop, or some say it will disengage when you release the gas pedal. But there is no true constant 4WD available on the 44-44 case.

_*I was wondering how it is plowing,*_ I'm going to add my 7.5 fisher blade to truck but now I find out about the electronic 4x4.
Its not a true locking 4x4 system.
If in 4x4 auto means if your rear wheels start to spin front will kick in.
If in 4x4 lock it means about the same think its not in a true/positive lock like my 2004 ram 4x4, seems they use a clutch pack for this and it keeps pressure on the pack until the rear wheels spin at least a half turn then fronts kick in. 
I guess Dodge put one over on all the 2013 and trucks who have this transfer case 44-44 by labeling the dash switch with 4x4 lock.

*So with the snow we get here in Boston area anyone have a plow on their 2013 and how does it perform in say a foot of snow?*

thanks


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If “4wd lock” engaged and disengages automatically, then it’s basically the same as the “auto” selection, which doesn’t make sense. It should stay locked with the lock selection unless something’s wrong with it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Put it in lock. Turn wheel all the way to one side . Go slow, does it jump. Jsck up front and back, put it in neutral. If you turn the front wheel, does the rear wheel turn?


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

There is no binding with this transfer case 4x4

Quote


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

So when the ECM senses wheel spin. The clutches lock up. I don't see this as the best for plowing. If you're only doing your driveway. Probably no problem. But commercial plowing. No. Just my opinion.


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

No Commercial plowing just residential driveways and my own

I was hoping someone who has a plow on a 2013 would chime in with their experience plowing


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dss56 said:


> No Commercial plowing just residential driveways and my own
> 
> I was hoping someone who has a plow on a 2013 would chime in with their experience plowing


It's early, give it a little time.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

dss56 something to look into... 
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/putting-a-plow-on-a-2013-ram-1500.151794/page-2


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

YES i READ THAT THANKS I plowed 9 years with my 2004 1500 quad cab and never had 1 problem I just took it easy have about 13 customers and never a problem. Just had inspection here in Boston on the 04 and front end still great.
Today I put a deposit on a 2013 big horn 1500. and in a month or so i will have the push plates and harness installed. I feel confident i will be ok with the plow on the newer truck 2013.

thanks


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Good luck, w/ your purchase ! what part of Bos. I'm near Bob Kraft $6.6 bil./Pats. U ?


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

Right next to the Encore Casino in Everett


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

looking at the BW 44-44 vs BW 44-45 you could find a truck you like with the 44-45 part time transfer case vs the auto BW 44-44.


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

I only have so much to spend for a newer used truck. The 44-45 TC i think are starting in the 2015 on up to rich for my blood Id be paying about $25k. I put less than 5k miles a year on my trucks and plow about 13 customers so I think I will be ok (I hope) LOL. I will be picking up the truck Friday truck fully loaded.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

Funny I have posted on about 5-6 Ram sites also and everyone has an opinion but not 1 person has answered hands-on that had a plow put on the 2013 truck and gave their opinion.

The lot where I bought my truck has a 2013 White Ram with a fisher plow on it So i guess i will not be the only one with a plow on a 2013.

I would still like someone with a 2013 - 1500 Big Horn







Ram plow to chime in


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

it look like it is available in 2013, it depend on the trim level.

https://www.allpar.com/model/ram/dodge/2013-ram-powertrain.html


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

Might be but, trying to look for one might be hard in a 1500 and Im sure they are in the 2500. Which have the plow package. I plowed for 9 years with my 2004 1500 quad and never had a problem but that had the floor positive shifter for the 4x4 which I loved. Why chrysler/Ram has to change a good thing isn't kosher, leave it alone its working and has worked with good results.

So I put caps on all my trucks and will also need to have the push plates and wiring harness installed in 6 weeks after the cap is installed.


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

boutch:









Im sure you get lots of snow up where you are in Canada.

This year in Boston very little snow. about 20 inches total-Plowed 4 snow storms.

What vehicle do you plow with and how much snow this year


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

dss56 said:


> boutch:
> View attachment 191967
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. This year wasnt great. We got more snow then you, but out of 12 snow even, 10 turned into rain before the end. Only 2 storm were above 6 inches. The average winter here are 80 to 100 inches of snow. Rarely goes above a couple feet on the ground. This year we didnt have real snow accumulation on the ground until the 2 early march storm.

I started plowing in 2011 with a 2007 ram 2500 gas. In 2015 I switched to a tractor and inverted snow blower. I Still use the tuck to clean curbs after the city plow widen the streets. Quicker then taking the tractor out that way for me. I replaced the gas truck with a 2007 ram 3500 5.9 cummins last year. The gas truck was still in good shape but I could pass the cummins. It Only had 38000 km on and and it wasnt winter driven until I got it.

That 12 year old truck has 60000 km on now. I'm hoping to make that think last for ever. I hate all the crap they put on new trucks.


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well here in Boston the snow has been less and less the past few years, about 4 years ago we got snow on Halloween and that was it. Im good with about 5-7 storms to plow but no more and here in Boston not much space to put the snow in the residential homes/property mostly small driveways.

My 04 15 years old, that I sold Saturday had 88k miles I bought with 49k miles and had it for 10 years so I put 40k miles in the 10 years. I dont use a truck that much but need for plowing and owning a home to go get supplies and large items.

Well I hope snow is over here in Boston as I dont plan on having the truck side done for plowing in about 2 months need a cap first and its 4-5 weeks to order one..

Nice chatting with you

Bob in Boston


----------



## pjaln (Oct 17, 2003)

hey dss56 ,,get in touch with steve at S and D plow service belmont ,mass he will get a fisher that truck for sure ,,paul


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

Already have the plow from my 2004 just need push plates and wiring harness installed on 2013. Already called a place in Saugus and got a good price so they will be doing the install in about 6 weeks after I get my cap for the truck.


----------



## pjaln (Oct 17, 2003)

dss56 said:


> Already have the plow from my 2004 just need push plates and wiring harness installed on 2013. Already called a place in Saugus and got a good price so they will be doing the install in about 6 weeks after I get my cap for the truck.
> View attachment 191984


yes casellas does a bit with us ,, are your accounts in boston?...paul


----------

